At what time will be the YC S16 invites/rejection emails sent? - tejasn
======
sctb
We'll send them out late afternoon or evening today, PDT.

~~~
Pradeep2195
Thank you!

------
_t94r
Hey! Since we're all waiting for the emails why don't we do something
productive? Like maybe sharing our ideas so that we could give each other
feedback?.. Oh and guys if I may give you an advice : "Plan for the worst and
hope for the best!"

~~~
tim333
My thing's a bit like airbnb but where you can buy the place if you like it.
Fairly confident I'm not getting an interview this time round - no views on my
vid. I don't fit the YC pattern very well.

~~~
_sentient
YC has said this a few times, but their software doesn't play well with view
counters. Every application gets looked at by multiple reviewers.

I honestly wouldn't worry about it.

~~~
tim333
Well, we'll see. Ta.

~~~
tim333
Update: nah

~~~
_sentient
Keep at it. The best thing you can do is make as much progress as possible
between now and W17.

Anecdotally, I'd say >50% of our batch applied more than once. The one thing
we all had in common was traction/progress between applications. This is
probably the single best thing you can do to increase your prospects of
getting in, as it shows YC that you are 1)serious about working on this, and
2) capable of doing what you say you're going to do (which is to say, make
something people want).

Happy to also provide advice that's tailored specifically to what you're
building. You can reach me at (firstname @ lawnlove.com)

Go get 'em!

~~~
tim333
Thanks for that. I didn't really expect to get in this time around but figured
I could try to get traction and reapply.

------
celestially
Is there an ETA on when late submitters will be notified? Or will they be
notified on an ad-hoc basis whenever YC gets around to viewing them?

~~~
Gabriele333
I am a late applicant. According to apps@ycombinator.com, late applications
are still under process. All applicant will be eventually notified.

------
sctb
Invitations and rejections have been sent for applications that were submitted
before the deadline. If you haven't gotten an email, it may have bounced, so
please check at [https://apply.ycombinator.com](https://apply.ycombinator.com)
with the account that you applied with to see the status.

~~~
ilarum
Hi, we applied before the deadline from my account. No email, nothing on apply
webpage.

~~~
sctb
I do see that, drop us an email at apps@ycombinator.com and we can help.

~~~
MaryBFox20
same here.

------
baldajan
They can be as early as 4-5pm (EST) or as late as 10-11pm (EST). I suspect
since this was a longer review round it will be around the 4-5 mark, but who
knows.

------
tosaynet55
Good luck everyone and continue working on your dreams no matter what the
result will be ;)

------
mconnolly
In the spirit of trying to pass time, my application idea: A service that
allows you to not only search for homes, but also make an offer directly
online, and receive a 50% commission refund in cash upon purchase.

Additionally, all questions that you have about properties, neighborhoods, or
any suggestions a typical agent might give you our service can too thorough
AI.

The premise is simple: Zillow meets home buying. Imagine making an offer
directly on a home that you find on Zillow? Not only is this necessary in
extremely competitive housing markets such as Boston, LA, and Denver, but the
50% commission discount is possible by generating the documents automatically.

Thoughts? Not sure how many of you have purchased a home, but the experience
of working with an agent is so outdated. Their value is gone now that most
homes are available online through Zillow. All they really do is write
contracts. We can do that an automate their knowledge with AI, as well.

------
martinushk
Excited about the email as well

~~~
vlokshin
TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!11! :)

~~~
EGreg
I dont wanna sleep

I just wanna keep on refreshing you...

------
chillmonk
Got rejected! :D Well, time for some advertising - please visit
[https://www.chillmonk.com/#/about](https://www.chillmonk.com/#/about) We're
reinventing classifieds and making it safe and fraud free to buy and sell
locally.

------
jsonmaur
Just got my rejection email. Oh well, there's always next time! Good luck to
you guys!

------
chuhnk
Good luck all!

------
viviennelee
In the past it has been around 6/7pm PST

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Dumb question, but what day? :-)

~~~
mrtsepelev
April 11 (today), I believe. At least this date is mentioned on
apply.ycombinator.com

------
sixtoothsameer
How many people got their video viewed? How many got 0 views? Or half views?

~~~
sctb
Video play counts will definitely be off, since reviewers don't use the
YouTube player directly.

~~~
tim333
Yeah, I just tried downloading my video with youtube-dl and it doesn't show on
the counts.

------
instadeal
I am setting code deploy, autoscaling and load balancing on AWS, so my app can
handle 10.000.000 users ;-) Better to keep the brain busy while we are
waiting. Do you think YC has the list ready?

~~~
shayannafisi
sure does.

------
chresko
Good luck everyone!

------
sushant2mainali
Do the people who are not accepted also receive an email? Or if you don't
receive an interview email, does it imply that you did not get selected to
interview?

~~~
chresko
You receive a polite rejection email.

~~~
sushant2mainali
Ok. Thanks.

------
sushant2mainali
Waiting impatiently. Please could someone give me some feedback on my idea and
the name. Is someone working on something similar? Any ideas on what features
I should try to implement on day one. Thanks.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11448299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11448299)

~~~
chresko
I would clarify the problem and solution. At first I thought your product
(based on the description) was a soup to nuts IoT platform (i.e. building out
the hardware as well). I might possibly rephrase your product as 'We're like
Facebook Connect for Nest.' Or 'We're like IFTTT for IoT.' I think you want to
drive home the point that you're connecting devices from different
manufactures and adding additional functionality. The social network aspect is
probably less important (I used the Facebook analogy since they were a
developer platform at one point).

~~~
sushant2mainali
Thanks for the feedback.

------
ishwardhanuka
Since a lot of potential amazing startups here, and an applicant myself, do
checkout www.sofia.ai guys! We have worked super hard, just like all of you,
and it can hopefully be very helpful to you guys during the growth phase (its
free!).

Cant wait for the results!

P.S: would LOVE feedbacks :)

------
rajeshsharma
We got the invite in positive. Yay!

~~~
GFischer
Awesome, good luck !

~~~
rajeshsharma
thx

------
tosaynet55
Rejected, our startup is still in alpha, so see you all in the next round ;)

------
chresko
Just got my rejection email. Best of luck to everyone!

~~~
chresko
Quick promotion - I applied as a solo founder. I'm looking for a co-founder
with an EE background and an interest in wearables/hearables. The idea is
awesome (of course!) - still in the pre-prototype stage. Would be glad to
share more!

------
Pradeep2195
Guys, anyone got a response for late applications?

~~~
donthaveacow
Hey Pradeep! We still haven't received a response for our late application.
Did you?

~~~
Pradeep2195
No. I have not heard back yet.

------
javiernanni
I submitted my (late) application for the Fellowship program yesterday and
just got a rejection email. That was fast!

~~~
tim333
I imagine the system automatically sends a rejection email to all applicants
where a human has not clicked an 'invite to interview' button.

------
Bua
i am freaking out guys.

~~~
martinushk
same here

~~~
sipox11
Good to see I'm not the only one :D

~~~
leonardo2204
Is there any forecast of when the invites will be sent ?

~~~
karimdag
late afternoon or evening

